# New knives



## Illyria

Quarantine sort of delayed all of my plans for cooking, so doing a lot more knife making. 

Going to post random knives and projects to here as I go. 


To start off, a 220mm AEB-L gyuto at 63 Rockwell with a desert ironwood handle with a nickel silver accent.


----------



## Illyria

Some of the recent knives from the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Illyria

My girlfriend complains that I spend too much time on knives, so I made some knife earrings as a peace offering.

Also aeb-l stainless steel and desert ironwood. Stirling silver hooks and jump rings.


----------



## rmrf

Adorable. Choil shot on those mouse-sized paring knives please!


----------



## ian

You didn’t sharpen them, right?


----------



## juice

Illyria said:


> I made some knife earrings as a peace offering.


What's the grind like?


----------



## Illyria

Choil shot for you guys.

Expect a cutting demo soon.


----------



## M1k3

Illyria said:


> My girlfriend complains that I spend too much time on knives, so I made some knife earrings as a peace offering.
> 
> Also aeb-l stainless steel and desert ironwood. Stirling silver hooks and jump rings. View attachment 96166


Profile looks good. Hope she likes them.


----------



## Illyria

I lost my little knife somewhere in the house. I'll post it once I actually find it, hahaha.

Did a pair of 190mm AEB-L blades with cocobolo handles for a chef out in New York


----------



## ecchef

I’m generally pretty meh about cocobolo, but that’s some damn nice work right there!


----------



## Illyria

ecchef said:


> I’m generally pretty meh about cocobolo, but that’s some damn nice work right there!



I only really like cocobolo if it has some interesting colors. Most of it is pretty meh for me. I've mainly switched to desert ironwood, even if it's my least favorite wood to actually work witn. 



Here's a set that I made for a chef that I've been following forever. 215mm workhorse and a 155mm petty.


----------



## Illyria

Pre-sharpening choils. I forgot to post them last night, haha.


----------



## cotedupy

Beautiful the lot of them!


----------



## Illyria

Made a set of AEB-L petty and paring knives for Virgilio and Pia down in Peru and some of my other friends from Central.

Took a month, but they finally arrived, haha.


----------



## billyO

Illyria said:


> so I made some knife earrings as a peace offering.


Nice. Did it work?
I've got a bunch of similar pendants made from my damascus cut-offs, but haven't tried putting wood handles on them yet. (That, and no partner to give them to.)


----------



## Illyria

billyO said:


> Nice. Did it work?
> I've got a bunch of similar pendants made from my damascus cut-offs, but haven't tried putting wood handles on them yet. (That, and no partner to give them to.)



They did! 

I have made a few more pairs since and just change up handles with different wood scraps. Perfect gifts that cost me nearly nothing, haha.


----------



## Illyria

A 220mm AEB-L gyuto with a stabalized mango burl handle that I finished up today.


----------



## Illyria

270mm suji and a 150mm petty AEB-L set with cocobolo handles that I'm making for Daniella Soto-Innes.


----------



## Leo Barr

Not a chefs knife but a blade non the less Watetsu Kiridashi


----------



## Illyria

Leo Barr said:


> Not a chefs knife but a blade non the less Watetsu Kiridashi
> View attachment 105264
> View attachment 105265




Haha, wrong thread.


----------



## Illyria

Friend commissioned me to make a knife for their father.

AEB-L blade, bubinga handle with brass pins.


----------



## Illyria

Testing out forge welding wrought iron, so I made a quick kiridashi with some scrap 1095 and a piece of wrought iron that I got a few days ago. 

Polished on my okudo suita and then a quick acid etch.


----------



## Illyria

First san mai blade. 153x38mm petty. 

52100 core, wrought iron cladding. Same deal, okudo suita polish followed by an acid etch.

Wrought iron moves too easy and got in some dents that I wasn't expecting to go so deep.


----------



## Byphy

Been keeping close eye on your work, looks amazing. Any plans on getting a touchmark?


----------



## Illyria

Byphy said:


> Been keeping close eye on your work, looks amazing. Any plans on getting a touchmark?



Working on one right now, actually!


----------



## SeattleB

Gorgeous. From another thread, it appears you should offer your services to TF. 

Those handles look really long, or is it the pictures? 

By the way, question from a newbie: how is handle length chosen? With the way most people choke up with a pinch grip it doesn't seem that a very long handle would be necessary.


----------



## Illyria

SeattleB said:


> Gorgeous. From another thread, it appears you should offer your services to TF.
> 
> Those handles look really long, or is it the pictures?
> 
> By the way, question from a newbie: how is handle length chosen? With the way most people choke up with a pinch grip it doesn't seem that a very long handle would be necessary.



I mainly do my handles to around 130-140mm, which feels like a good size to my hands at least. 

I generally have my balance a little past the heel, and will take away material until I get the balance point where I want it. Either by shortening the handle or making it a little thinner. 

The desert ironwood is pretty heavy, so I make slightly smaller handles (compared to the knives I buy from others) to compensate for balance.


----------



## Illyria

225x55mm wrought iron clad 52100.

Heat treated today. Tested in at 68HRC out of the quench, tempered to around 64.

Polished on the natural stone I made. Etched in acid for a few minutes. 


Collected about 100lb of magnetite. Going to start building tatara to make a batch of bloom steel.


----------



## Matt Jacobs

I absolutely love that knife, well done!!


----------



## Illyria

Matt Jacobs said:


> I absolutely love that knife, well done!!




Thank you! Finishing up a 225x55 wrought iron laser today as well.


----------



## Illyria

260mm suji. 15b20 clad 52100.

Picked up a delam, so now I got myself another house knife, hahaha.


----------



## Geigs

How many knives would 100lb of magnetite result in, and will you sell me one


----------



## Illyria

Geigs said:


> How many knives would 100lb of magnetite result in, and will you sell me one



Working on building the tatara this weekend.

Will post progress pictures with how it goes. 

Depends on how big of a bloom I get and how much I lose to refinement.


----------



## Illyria

7 hour smelt.
150lb charcoal
65lb iron sand

First bloom came out. About 24lb of bloom. Need to start checking for carbon content and refining it. Today I'm going to rest because it's taken about 50 hours over the last few days to get to this point.


----------



## Illyria

First attempt at forging out a little piece of the bloom steel.

7 folds. Next time I'll aim for a few more.

150mm petty.

Polished on my own natural stone.


----------



## Gregmega

Very cool. Nice work, has to be gratifying...

How’s the hardness?


----------



## Illyria

Gregmega said:


> Very cool. Nice work, has to be gratifying...
> 
> How’s the hardness?



Thank you! 

I have to wait a couple of days to go borrow a buddies hardness tester to be sure. Water quenched and tempered at 325, feels around 60-62 on the stones. 

I'll be working on getting a full sized gyuto forged out of it over the next few days.


----------



## Gregmega

My interest is officially piqued- lmk when/how I can get a shot at one of these!!


----------



## Illyria

Gregmega said:


> My interest is officially piqued- lmk when/how I can get a shot at one of these!!



I'll keep you posted on how they turn out. 

Thanks!


----------



## Illyria

Snowed in, so finally finished up a handle for the 225x55 gyuto. Weighs in at 225g, balance is 0.75" past the heel.


----------



## 63falcon

How does one go about getting one of these beauties?


----------



## AT5760

This looks fantastic


----------



## Illyria

63falcon said:


> How does one go about getting one of these beauties?



I'm working on finishing up some handles for a few forged 52100 monosteel blades. 

I'm holding off forging anything for a few weeks until my new heat treatment kiln (no more borrowing from friends, haha) and touchmark stamp arrive.

I'll be posting my new stuff as it's being made. 

Thanks!


----------



## Justablacktee

Very nice work ! All that look so promising !


----------



## Illyria

Ordered some 26c3 to make honyakis, so I decided to actually get around to attempting a stone finish on a honyaki I had laying around for a year.

190x52 house gyuto. 1095 at about 65hrc, water quenched.

First time ever attempting a honyaki polish.


----------



## Illyria

Back at it.

New heat treatment kiln (Evenheat lb-18) is shipping this week. Getting some forged out and ready for heat treatment before it arrives.

Wrought iron clad 52100, monosteel 52100 and some 26c3 for honyakis.

Will be posting a lot more once the kiln arrives.


----------



## Geigs

Those gyuto profiles are great.


----------



## Justablacktee

Can’t wait to see the result ! 
(especially on those small ones ...)


----------



## tostadas

Illyria said:


> Ordered some 26c3 to make honyakis, so I decided to actually get around to attempting a stone finish on a honyaki I had laying around for a year.
> 
> 190x52 house gyuto. 1095 at about 65hrc, water quenched.
> 
> First time ever attempting a honyaki polish.
> 
> View attachment 117338
> View attachment 117339


Oooh I love that hamon pattern


----------



## branwell

Illyria said:


> My girlfriend complains that I spend too much time on knives, so I made some knife earrings as a peace offering.
> 
> Also aeb-l stainless steel and desert ironwood. Stirling silver hooks and jump rings. View attachment 96166



Brilliant.


----------



## branwell

Illyria said:


> Etched in acid for a few minutes.


 Can I ask which acid you used? I've been using PH Down on Wrought but its slowwwwww. The pic below is after 15 hours.


----------



## Illyria

branwell said:


> Can I ask which acid you used? I've been using PH Down on Wrought but its slowwwwww. The pic below is after 15 hours.
> 
> View attachment 122564



Uchigumori finger stone polish, wash well with soap and then a mix of muriatic acid and ferric. Only takes a few minutes.


----------



## branwell

Illyria said:


> Uchigumori finger stone polish, wash well with soap and then a mix of muriatic acid and ferric. Only takes a few minutes.



Nice. Thanks much.


----------



## Illyria

Heat treatment kiln arrived. 

215x50mm 52100 gyuto clad with wrought iron. 

67hrc out of the quench, tempered down to 63hrc.


Polished up to 5k (sandpaper) followed by uchi fingerstones and an acid etch. 

Pre acid - 





After acid -


----------



## Illyria

Ohh, also got my touchmark stamp.

Just my initials in a stylized font that I had my brother design for me.


----------



## Illyria

210x51mm Z-max gyuto with forged geometry at 68HRC.

Destroyed 5 or 6 belts grinding it, hahaha.


----------



## Illyria

Honyaki practice. 

Water quenched 26c3 bunka at 66hrc.

Polished to 5k, then some uchi fingerstones to contrast the hamon.


----------



## Illyria

Set of AEB-L knives at 63hrc for a buddy down in Peru.

Gyuto choil. Forgot to take a picture of the petty choil before I packed it up.


----------



## Illyria

230x56mm wrought iron and nickel samascus clad 52100.

My first attempt with any sort of damascus. 

Experimenting a bit with the forged geometry. Nearly where I want it.


----------



## xsmx13

Illyria said:


> 230x56mm wrought iron and nickel samascus clad 52100.
> 
> My first attempt with any sort of damascus.
> 
> Experimenting a bit with the forged geometry. Nearly where I want it.
> 
> View attachment 129009
> 
> View attachment 129008
> 
> View attachment 129011
> 
> View attachment 129010


Where do I get in line?!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

hmmmmmm
young, up-and-coming smith...
delicious knives...
reasonable prices...
production capacity...



HHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Illyria

245x55mm 52100 gyuto at 63hrc.

Playing around with more forged geometry, different profiles, etc.


----------



## MrHiggins

Looks good! You can see Shehan's influence, in a really good way. (PS, my brother said he ran into you at a farmers market a few weeks ago. Seeing them in person, he was impressed with your knives)


----------



## Illyria

MrHiggins said:


> Looks good! You can see Shehan's influence, in a really good way. (PS, my brother said he ran into you at a farmers market a few weeks ago. Seeing them in person, he was impressed with your knives)



Ahh! Now I'm trying to think if I remember someone mentioning you, haha. 

You'll have to test out some knives soon so I can get some feedback, haha.


----------



## Woshigeren

Cool stuff! Love the handles too.


----------



## kidsos

Illyria said:


> 245x55mm 52100 gyuto at 63hrc.
> 
> Playing around with more forged geometry, different profiles, etc.
> 
> View attachment 132407
> View attachment 132408


Straight up need this


----------



## DarKHarlequiN

Very Nice Craftsmanship IIIyria...That profile is perfect to my eye 





Illyria said:


> 230x56mm wrought iron and nickel samascus clad 52100.
> 
> My first attempt with any sort of damascus.
> 
> Experimenting a bit with the forged geometry. Nearly where I want it.
> 
> View attachment 129009
> 
> View attachment 129008


----------



## Illyria

Thanks, everyone. I appreciate the feedback and comments. 


215x56mm 52100 k-tip. Curly redwood and African blackwood handle.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Illyria

First time trying a cleaver.

205x91mm 52100 at 62hrc. Redwood burl handle.


----------



## ian

Your stuff all looks really great.


----------



## BillHanna

This is it. This is the mass drop knife.


----------



## matchplay18

nice stuff


----------



## Dominick Maone

Illyria said:


> Thanks, everyone. I appreciate the feedback and comments.
> 
> 
> 215x56mm 52100 k-tip. Curly redwood and African blackwood handle.
> 
> View attachment 133140


First tik tok video I have watched. Really nice knives.


----------



## matchplay18

I like your knives very good attention to detail


----------



## Illyria

Forgot that I even had this one sitting in my closest, so I decided to reprofile it and polish it back up.

235x55mm. 52100 core, wrought iron and nickel damascus cladding. Stabalized ancient bog oak handle with a wrought iron spacer.


----------



## Illyria

Had to take a three month break from knife work due to some cubital tunnel issues that kept me away. 

Some physical therapy and some patience later, finally getting back into it. 

Took plunge to go all in with knife making and ordered a power hammer that will arrive in a few weeks. Building a new shed to house it right now. 


As for knife pictures, here's a 65hrc 26c3 honyaki gyuto that I'm polishing up right now. 180 grit right now. Will take it up to like 5k and then finish it with some uchi fingerstones.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

HELLO WELCOME GLAD YOU ARE BACK @Illyria !!!!!!!!!!!
too many smiths getting injured these days, can't be losing any more 

in a world of sh1tty splotchy hamons such a clean one is a welcome sight for sore eyes


----------



## Jaeger

Illyria said:


> 245x55mm 52100 gyuto at 63hrc.
> 
> Playing around with more forged geometry, different profiles, etc.
> 
> View attachment 132407
> View attachment 132408



That is an awesome looking knife! I like 52100 as an perfect steel for all types of blades 

Do you temper it at a lower temperature for this high hardness? 

Love the overall shape

Greets Fabian


----------



## Illyria

A writer for the New Mexico Magazine reached out to me a while back and gave me a little half page on my knives! 

I finished building the shed for my new power hammer, which should be arriving hopefully this week or early the following.


----------



## Illyria

Power hammer still hasn't arrived. Hopefully soon, haha.

In the meantime, trying to capture a hamon on video outside is horrible, haha.

26c3 mizu honyaki at 65hrc. Stabalized redwood burl handle
230x53mm





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Illyria

140mm 52100 yo petty with a stabalized curly redwood handle, black g10 liners and brass pins.

Still waiting for my damn power hammer..





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Illyria

Power hammer is confirmed to ship this week. Lots more san mai, damascus, tamahagane and other interesting stuff to come this month.


----------



## Illyria

It's here and set up!

33lb Anyang pneumatic power hammer.

Lots of new knives coming this year.


----------



## AT5760

I was just looking at some of your stuff on Etsy a few minutes ago, not knowing it was you. Looking good!


----------



## drsmp

What’s your Etsy shop name?


----------



## PeterL

This is the link to his shop (RyanDGeigerKnives): RyanDGeigerKnives | Etsy


----------



## HansCaravan

I ordered a 240mm gyuto from your Etsy the other day. Can't wait to get it and put it through the paces in the kitchen!

HC


----------



## Illyria

HansCaravan said:


> I ordered a 240mm gyuto from your Etsy the other day. Can't wait to get it and put it through the paces in the kitchen!
> 
> HC



I got it packed up today and I'll be dropping it off at the post office tomorrow!

Thank you!


----------



## tomsch

Very nice! Based on this thread I bought a 205mm off your etsy site. Excited to take it for a spin!


----------



## xsmx13

It's good stuff. I bought my uncle a 220mm gyuto and a paring knife (52100 and aeb-l respectively) awhile back. The handles are flawless and I loved the feel of the paring knife so I went back and bought myself one.


----------



## HansCaravan

Illyria said:


> I got it packed up today and I'll be dropping it off at the post office tomorrow!
> 
> Thank you!





Yeessssss!!!!


----------



## gaijin

This thread seems to have emptied the Etsy store. Congrats, I guess.


----------



## tomsch

So true. My 205mm is arriving today. Crazy fast shipping!!!! I'll take it for a spin tonight when I do dinner prep.


----------



## HansCaravan

Mine arrived yesterday and she's a beaut. Once I use it for a couple of weeks I'll post a review for others of my impressions. Hope you like yours!

HC


----------



## Illyria

Forging with a power hammer is really nice. Less fatigue, quicker, and more control.

Some petties, small suji and a gyuto coming soon.


----------



## tomsch

Hi Ryan - My 205mm arrived yesterday and I was able to do some veggie prep for dinner tonight. Great knife for an amazing price! Thank you!!!! When it was delivered yesterday my wife's first comment was "seriously, another knife???"  She changed her tune when she saw the details including the handle. Now she wants it in our user knife drawer and not my knife roll so she can take it for a spin.


----------



## Illyria

tomsch said:


> Hi Ryan - My 205mm arrived yesterday and I was able to do some veggie prep for dinner tonight. Great knife for an amazing price! Thank you!!!! When it was delivered yesterday my wife's first comment was "seriously, another knife???"  She changed her tune when she saw the details including the handle. Now she wants it in our user knife drawer and not my knife roll so she can take it for a spin.



I'm glad that you two like it!

Thank you again.


----------



## Illyria

First blades with the power hammer. 

52100 at 62hrc.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

the nashiji finish is übersex 

10/10


----------



## Illyria

52100 and wrought iron kiridashi to practice forge welding with my power hammer.


----------



## Illyria

Some wrought iron clad 52100.


----------



## Illyria

Visiting Chicago and dropped off a few new knives to my old Alinea buddies.






Couple of knives for Doug (exec) and a gyuto for Grant Achatz.


----------



## Illyria

Back in town in my shop.

Going to start the process of moving my power hammer to the other side of my property since it's bothering my neighbor and he doesn't leave his house.

In the meantime, here's a 190x42mm wrought iron clad 52100 gyuto/line knife with a desert ironwood handle that I just finished polishing.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Illyria said:


> Going to start the process of moving my power hammer to the other side of my property since it's bothering my neighbor and he doesn't leave his house.



f*king NEET 
laaaaaame


----------



## ethompson

That iron is so beautiful!


----------



## AT5760

That bad boy available?


----------



## Illyria

AT5760 said:


> That bad boy available?


 
It is! Threw it up on my Etsy along with a few other things. 



Monosteel 1.2562 gyuto. 230x50, 64hrc.


----------



## Jbeercow

Illyria said:


> Back in town in my shop.
> 
> Going to start the process of moving my power hammer to the other side of my property since it's bothering my neighbor and he doesn't leave his house.
> 
> In the meantime, here's a 190x42mm wrought iron clad 52100 gyuto/line knife with a desert ironwood handle that I just finished polishing.
> 
> View attachment 168452



I was debating buying this exact one when I came across this thread and so I ended up pulling the trigger! Loved the look and didn't have anything in 52100 yet.

I'm pretty new to nicer kitchen knives and starting to figure out my preferences. I was wondering if you could talk a bit about your geometry and maybe intent as a knife maker. It would be a big help as I try and associate a knife's specifications to real world usage. Would probably save me from a ton of squinting at choil shots too


----------



## Illyria

Jbeercow said:


> I was debating buying this exact one when I came across this thread and so I ended up pulling the trigger! Loved the look and didn't have anything in 52100 yet.
> 
> I'm pretty new to nicer kitchen knives and starting to figure out my preferences. I was wondering if you could talk a bit about your geometry and maybe intent as a knife maker. It would be a big help as I try and associate a knife's specifications to real world usage. Would probably save me from a ton of squinting at choil shots too



Thank you for your purchase! 

Of course! I'm always down to talk about knives! 

I'm getting my orders packed up today and will be dropping them off at the post office tomorrow.


----------



## AT5760

I decided on one of the monosteel 52100s. Looking forward to trying out your work!


----------



## Zyxtmurf

Good looking work! Ordered a 190mm petty this morning, looking forward to it.


----------



## Illyria

225x50mm wrought iron clad 52100 gyuto. 

Really loving the fully polished wrought look.


----------



## Illyria

190x48mm wrought iron clad 52100 gyuto, pre-etch. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## pcs-abc

I received my 197 a few days ago and I’m having a lot of fun with it. Thanks for the great knife!


----------



## Illyria

pcs-abc said:


> I received my 197 a few days ago and I’m having a lot of fun with it. Thanks for the great knife!
> 
> View attachment 170668
> View attachment 170669



I'm glad that you're enjoying it! 

Thank you for buying it!


----------



## brimmergj

I saw the thread at the top and thought you posted another wrought iron gyuto for sale. Nope, it's someone reminding me that I don't have one.

Some day...


----------



## Illyria

brimmergj said:


> I saw the thread at the top and thought you posted another wrought iron gyuto for sale. Nope, it's someone reminding me that I don't have one.
> 
> Some day...



I finished one, but it has a small delam on the spine, so it's turned into my house knife, haha. 



Anyway, here's a 138x35mm 1.2562 petty at 68hrc. Stabalized sapwood afzelia burl scales. 

Trying to do more yo handles to get some practice for future san mai knives. 






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## brimmergj

That one looks real good. The subtle skulls near the middle pin on both side are pretty cool. Once I saw them, I can't unsee them. Pretty trippy


----------



## Illyria

234x55mm 1.2562 gyuto at 67hrc with a desert ironwood handle. 

Sorry for the lack of knife updates. Have been busy doing R&D for new tasting menu dishes and moving my power hammer (kept getting delayed with other work and weather. Should be pouring the concrete tomorrow or the following day). 

Should be back to doing san mai in the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## xsmx13

Illyria said:


> 234x55mm 1.2562 gyuto at 67hrc with a desert ironwood handle.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of knife updates. Have been busy doing R&D for new tasting menu dishes and moving my power hammer (kept getting delayed with other work and weather. Should be pouring the concrete tomorrow or the following day).
> 
> Should be back to doing san mai in the next 2 weeks or so.
> 
> 
> View attachment 175745
> 
> View attachment 175746
> 
> View attachment 175747
> 
> View attachment 175748


Profile reminds me of a couple Markin knives I have. How about one of these in a 250mmx60mm?


----------



## Illyria

xsmx13 said:


> Profile reminds me of a couple Markin knives I have. How about one of these in a 250mmx60mm?



Planning another batch of monosteel 1.2562 soon. Will throw in a bigger one in there, haha.


----------



## HansCaravan

Ryan makes a killer blade, folks, and on top of it his prices are extremely reasonable


----------



## HansCaravan




----------



## xsmx13

HansCaravan said:


> View attachment 176365


Is that ironwood burl?


----------



## Illyria

HansCaravan said:


> Ryan makes a killer blade, folks, and on top of it his prices are extremely reasonable



Thank you! 



xsmx13 said:


> Is that ironwood burl?



Redwood burl with nickel silver!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Ok, I'm in.


----------



## xsmx13

Illyria said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Redwood burl with nickel silver!


**** yeah!


----------



## Zyxtmurf

Ryan, was that some magnacut on your IG? If so, what's the plan?


----------



## Illyria

Zyxtmurf said:


> Ryan, was that some magnacut on your IG? If so, what's the plan?




It is! Making a new set of knives for Daniela Soto-Innes with some of it, and will be working on a few others at the same time. 

I've been super delayed trying to get my power hammer moved to its new location (haha, was hoping to have it done like 2 months ago). 

Now that the move is about finished, I've started stocking up on new materials. Sent some wood for stabalizing, belt, magnacut, 52100, A2, W2, 410ss for stainless cladding, wrought iron, pins, nickel for some damascus, etc. 

Going to be posting a lot more soon.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Zyxtmurf said:


> Ryan, was that some magnacut on your IG? If so, what's the plan?



Magnacut.


----------



## Zyxtmurf

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Magnacut.


Awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Illyria

Looks like I'll be back to forging on Saturday! Sorry for the delay to anyone that has reached out.

I'll be making knives nonstop for a little under 2 months, and then I'm heading off to Asia to help my old chef with his popup for around 4 months.


----------



## Illyria

Shop is set up and the power hammer is running! 

Will finally be posting new stuff this week. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## esoo

Illyria said:


> It is! Threw it up on my Etsy along with a few other things.
> 
> 
> 
> Monosteel 1.2562 gyuto. 230x50, 64hrc.
> 
> View attachment 169015
> View attachment 169016
> View attachment 169017



This is so much like the next knife I was to add to my collection (okay, maybe just a touch less length, but still en pointe). In this steel or MagnaCut would be awesome. Going to watch for your upcoming releases.


----------



## Illyria

Little tamahagane/bloom steel petty that I forged up last night and polished up to celebrate the new shop. 

Just salvaging an old piece that I started forging right after making the bloom steel. Definitely lower carbon on this one, but I wanted a bit of practice before attempting my nicer, higher carbon pieces. 

Have one san mai gyuto tempering right now as well. 







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Illyria

esoo said:


> This is so much like the next knife I was to add to my collection (okay, maybe just a touch less length, but still en pointe). In this steel or MagnaCut would be awesome. Going to watch for your upcoming releases.



I'm going to be working on a new drop for next week! 

Thank you!


----------



## ethompson

That petty is awesome!


----------



## Illyria

225x50 wrought iron clad 52100. 

Etch and handle to come tomorrow. 















ethompson said:


> That petty is awesome!



Thank you!


----------



## ethompson

I’m kinda liking the unetched look here. I know that etch makes the wrought really pop though.


----------



## Illyria

Quick 5 second acid etch on the gyuto. 

Going to make a handle for it (and two other wrought gyutos) now. 






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Illyria

And two other gyutos in the 235-240x55ish range. 

Cleaner wrought than the other one, haha. One with pure nickel. 

Throwing on some ziricote handles now.


----------



## Illyria

Same 225x50 wrought iron clad 52100 san mai as above. 

Three tone desert ironwood handle with some sapwood. 

Pictures this time since I'm tired of posting videos, haha.


----------



## Illyria

Eight years ago today is when I made my first kitchen knife, a touch before I went to culinary school. 

Newest paring knife is a wrought iron clad 52100 san mai paring knife with a Cocobolo handle. 

Oldest is a 1095 paring knife with g10 scales.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Awesome Ryan. I look forward to the next one of your works I get.


----------



## Illyria

220x50mm gyuto. 52100 core with a 21 layer wrought iron and pure nickel damascus cladding and a layer of pure nickel between the damascus and the core. 

Have some nice stabalized Acacia, and around 25lb of stabalized wood coming back from K&G in the next few days. Handle choice is going to be hard haha.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Michael J.R.

Just signed in to this Forum and am member of 3 Knife Forums in Germany. Never seen such a bunch of outstanding kitchenknives as in this thread. Really would like to buy one. Are any coming for sale in your Etsy shop in the near future? And are you shipping to Germany?
Thank you very much for sharing your work here with us!
Michael


----------



## brimmergj

I FINALLY nabbed one! I picked up the 240. Really looking forward to this one


----------



## Se1ryu

Illyria said:


> A 220mm AEB-L gyuto with a stabalized mango burl handle that I finished up today.
> 
> View attachment 104835
> View attachment 104836
> View attachment 104837


Beautiful handle and nice blade. I like cutting feel from AEBL


----------



## Illyria

Michael J.R. said:


> Just signed in to this Forum and am member of 3 Knife Forums in Germany. Never seen such a bunch of outstanding kitchenknives as in this thread. Really would like to buy one. Are any coming for sale in your Etsy shop in the near future? And are you shipping to Germany?
> Thank you very much for sharing your work here with us!
> Michael



Ahh! I've been too damn busy getting knives ready and getting ready for my trip. 

I have some available now, and I do ship to Europe! 




brimmergj said:


> I FINALLY nabbed one! I picked up the 240. Really looking forward to this one



Thank you for buying it! I'll be getting it out your way on Monday!


----------



## brimmergj

That's awesome! Those san mai blades are quite striking, nice work.


----------



## Illyria

Illyria said:


> 220x50mm gyuto. 52100 core with a 21 layer wrought iron and pure nickel damascus cladding and a layer of pure nickel between the damascus and the core.
> 
> Have some nice stabalized Acacia, and around 25lb of stabalized wood coming back from K&G in the next few days. Handle choice is going to be hard haha.
> 
> 
> View attachment 183630






Finished this one up. Stabalized curly acacia from Greenberg.


----------



## brimmergj

Just showed up this morning. Looking forward to putting it to work this evening. 
Thanks Ryan!


----------



## GreenbergWoods

Illyria said:


> Finished this one up. Stabalized curly acacia from Greenberg.
> 
> View attachment 186068
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 186069
> 
> 
> View attachment 186070



Awesome work Ryan! How did you like working the Acacia?


----------



## Illyria

Set of Magnacut with sappy Mexican cocobolo (also from Greenberg). 

Sent off today to a 50 Best chef today. 

Tomorrow I leave to Singapore, so will be away from knife making for a few months. If anyone is interested in knives in Singapore, I'll have quite a few available. 













GreenbergWoods said:


> Awesome work Ryan! How did you like working the Acacia?



Amazing! Enjoying all of the wood I ordered so far! Still have a fair amount to use when I get back to knife making in November/December.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Beautiful Ryan. Safe travels.


----------



## Illyria

Dropped off Julien Royer's magnacut knives today at Odette. 

We took a few pictures, so maybe there will be a few more posts down the road as well.


----------



## Illyria

Back in New Mexico, just now getting back into forging. 

52100 and wrought iron kiri that I just finished up. 

Will be doing a small batch of san mai and monosteel knives before I start 100% with a huge steak knife order for a chef's new restaurant.


----------



## jedy617

Gorgeous kiri


----------



## Illyria

Forged a new batch of wrought iron san mai 52100 blades this week. Will be the last ones before I start my steak knife order in full. 

Tried my hand at a to handle integral handle for the first time.


----------



## Illyria

225x50mm wrought iron clad 52100 san mai integral Western handle gyuto. Stabalized Redwood burl handle, titanium pins. 63hrc.

First time doing an integral, which was a nice learning experience. Definitely want to do more in the future. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Illyria

And some actual pictures because videos suck sometimes, haha.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook

Super sexy Ryan!


----------



## brimmergj

Looks good to me. Nice job


----------



## HansCaravan

Very nice work! I love my gyuto from you and love to see you branching out with some western/integral types. Most knife makers seem reluctant to venture into that realm due to the labor involved. Keep up the good work.


----------



## HansCaravan

Sorry - double post


----------



## Illyria

Gyuto that I made for a Singaporean friend who's visiting the US for a bit. 

52100, anchor chain wrought iron, desert ironwood.


----------



## daddy yo yo

Illyria said:


> And some actual pictures because videos suck sometimes, haha.
> 
> 
> View attachment 214836
> 
> View attachment 214837
> 
> View attachment 214838
> 
> View attachment 214839


This is gorgeous!!! Is it available??? If so, what’s the weight and where’s the balance point?


----------



## Illyria

daddy yo yo said:


> This is gorgeous!!! Is it available??? If so, what’s the weight and where’s the balance point?



Thank you!

Will have it (as well as a few others) available on my etsy in the next week or so! Just need to get some more handles installed first!

Sits at 241g, balance point right at the heel.


----------



## Illyria

Installed handles on my new batch. Doing final touch ups and sharpening them and then will actually have some stuff available. 

130mm wrought iron clad 52100 petty. Stabalized curly acacia wood handle.
-not available.


----------



## Illyria

210mm k-tip san mai gyuto. 52100 and wrought iron, machine finish and etched. Stabalized curly acacia wood handle (from Greenberg). 

Finally managed to escape from my steak knife order for a bit and posted some new things on etsy. 





















Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

